# Die schnelle Fahrt hat sich für ihn nicht gelohnt



## Mako33

Hi Deutsche Fans

  Ich möchte fragen, ob beide Sätze sind korrekt.

Die schnelle Fahrt hat sich für ihn nicht gelohnt   vs.

Die schnelle Fahrt hat sich ihm nicht gelohnt

Danke, 

Mako aus der Slowakei


----------



## bearded

Hallo



Mako33 said:


> ob beide Sätze sind korrekt


>ob beide Sätze korrekt sind (bitte beachte die Wortstellung).

Für mich ist nur der erste Satz ( mit ''für ihn'' ) idiomatisch.
Muttersprachler werden hoffentlich bestätigen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Mako33 said:


> Die schnelle Fahrt hat sich für ihn nicht gelohnt
> 
> Die schnelle Fahrt hat sich ihm nicht gelohnt


Die Kollokation "*etw.* lohnt *sich* jemand*em* " gibt es nicht.


Vielleicht hast Du das mit dem (eher gehobenen***) Ausdruck "jmdm. etw. lohnen" verwechselt?


> ⟨jmd*m*. etw. lohnen⟩ jmdm. etw. vergelten, jmdn. für etw. belohnen
> Beispiele:
> sie lohnte ihm seine Treue, Liebe



*** "jmdn. für etw. belohnen" ist üblicher.


----------



## Mako33

JClaudeK said:


> Die Kollokation "*etw.* lohnt *sich* jemand*em* " gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du das mit dem (eher gehobenen***) Ausdruck "jmdm. etw. lohnen" verwechselt?
> 
> 
> *** "jmdn. für etw. belohnen" ist üblicher.


Ist korrekt?:    Die schnelle Fahrt hat ihm nicht gelohnt?


----------



## JClaudeK

Mako33 said:


> Ist korrekt?: Die schnelle Fahrt hat ihm nicht gelohnt?


Nein. Siehe das  nach "Die schnelle Fahrt hat ihm nicht gelohnt." in #3.

 = falsch
 = richtig


----------



## Hutschi

Mako33 said:


> Ist korrekt?: Die schnelle Fahrt hat ihm nicht gelohnt?


Ich denke, es war ein Missverständnis beim Lesen von #3.

Es lohnt sich. = man gewinnt dabei.
vs.
Jemand lohnt ihm etwas. = Jemand belohnt ihn für etwas.


⟨jmd*m*. etw. lohnen⟩ jmdm. etw. vergelten, jmdn. für etw. belohnen
Beispiele:
sie lohnte ihm seine Treue, Liebe

Das funktioniert nur mit "jemanden/eine Person" für etwas belohnen.
Außerdem ist nötig zu sagen, wofür er nicht belohnt wurde..

Die Fahrt hat ihm nicht gelohnt :
Die Fahrt (keine Person) hat ihm nicht gelohnt (enthält nicht, wofür.)

Der Fahrer (Person) hat ihm nicht gelohnt, dass Anton die Notbremse gezogen hatte (wofür).


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> ⟨jmd*m*. etw. lohnen⟩ jmdm. etw. vergelten, jmdn. für etw. belohnen


Man sollte anmerken, dass das stark veraltet ist und niemand mehr so spricht.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Der Fahrer (Person) hat ihm nicht gelohnt, dass Anton die Notbremse gezogen hatte (wofür).


Was bedeutet dieser Satz? “Der Fahrer hat Anton nicht dafür belohnt, die Notbremse gezogen zu haben“?


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Was bedeutet dieser Satz? “Der Fahrer hat Anton nicht dafür belohnt, die Notbremse gezogen zu haben“?



Wahrscheinlich "danken" oder "honorieren", aber wie gesagt, so spricht kein Mensch mehr.


----------



## Hutschi

"Der Fahrer (Person) hat ihm nicht gelohnt, dass Anton die Notbremse gezogen hatte (wofür)."




elroy said:


> Was bedeutet dieser Satz? “Der Fahrer hat Anton nicht dafür belohnt, die Notbremse gezogen zu haben“?


Ungefähr:
Statt zu danken hat er ihn zum Beispiel beschimpft.
Aber es ist wirklich veraltet.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Der Fahrer (Person) hat ihm nicht gelohnt, dass Anton die Notbremse gezogen hatte (wofür).


Abgesehen vom veralteten Ausdruck finde ich diesen Satz leicht verwirrend, denn man könnte verstehen, dass ''ihm'' und ''Anton'' nicht dieselbe Person sind.


----------



## elroy

Das hat mit zu meiner Unsicherheit beigetragen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Abgesehen vom veralteten Ausdruck finde ich diesen Satz leicht verwirrend, denn man könnte verstehen, dass ''ihm'' und ''Anton'' nicht dieselbe Person sind.


Ja, das Nomen müsste unbedingt vor dem Pronomen verwendet werden: 

Der Fahrer (Person) hat *Anton* nicht gelohnt, dass *er* die Notbremse gezogen hatte (wofür).       

Aber eigentlich verdient dieser verquere Satz wohl kaum, dass wir damit viel Zeit verlieren.


----------



## Demiurg

Man findet den Ausdruck noch ab und zu in Sätzen wie

_Man hat es ihm nicht gelohnt._

Die modernere Variante davon ist

_Man hat es ihm nicht gedankt._


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Aber eigentlich verdient dieser verquere Satz wohl kaum, dass wir damit viel Zeit verlieren.


Dir sei für Deine Weisheit Respekt und Ehre gelohnt!


----------



## Hutschi

"Der Fahrer (Person) hat Anton nicht gelohnt, dass er die Notbremse gezogen hatte (wofür)." - das wäre klarer.

Es gibt noch folgende Konnotation:
1. Mit "nicht gelohnt" ist es oft ein Euphemismus. Das geht bis hin zur Betrafung. Dazu gibt es ein Sprichwort: "Undank ist der Welt Lohn."

Mein Erlebnis war:
Eine Frau wollte in die Straßenbahn einsteigen. Sie stellte ihren Stock auf die Stufe, in dem Moment klingelte die Bahn und schloss die Tür. Der Stock verklemmte sich in der Tür.
Ich versuchte, sie wieder zu öffnen. Das ging nicht. Ich drückte auf den Notknopf. In dem Moment furh die Bahn los. Ich hatte nicht bemerkt, dass es nur eine Notklingel statt einer Notbremse war. Ich rief dem Fahrer zu, er solle anhalten. Über die Anlage.
Die Frau hatte ihre Hand aus der Tür gezogen und war an der Haltestelle geblieben. Der Stock klemmte schräg in der Tür. 
An der nächsten Haltestelle machte ich einen sehr großen Fehler. Statt die Polizei zu holen, ging ich zum Fahrer.
Ich machte ihn darauf aufmerksam, was passiert war und gab ihm den Stock, er sollte organisieren, dass er zurück kommt.
Mir war da nicht bewusst, dass er Fahrerflucht begangen hatte. Die anderen Fahrgäste hatten gar nichts gemacht. Entweder sie hatten nichts gesehen - oder es trat das paradoxon der Masse ein.)

Am Ende konnte ich leider der Frau nicht wirklich helfen.

Ich fragte bei den Verkehrsbetrieben nach, ob das mit dem Stock geklappt hatte. Die wussten von nichts, und es lag auch keine Meldung vor.

Der Fahrer hatte es mir nicht gedankt (feste Wendung), es mir nicht gelohnt (feste Wendung - veraltet, nur noch in historischem Kontext oder in "sehr" gehobener Sprache).


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Dir sei für Deine Weisheit Respekt und Ehre gelohnt!



Ich glaube, das Akkusativobjekt ("Respekt und Ehre")  ist hier falsch.


----------



## elroy

Est ist im Nominativ, oder?

_Wir sollten JClaudeK Respekt und Ehre lohnen._ (Akkusativ)
_JClaudeK sollte Respekt und Ehre gelohnt werden._ (Nominativ -- wie in meinem Satz)


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> das wäre klarer.


Eigentlich wäre bei der berichtigten Wortstellung nicht sichtbar, ob/dass ''Anton'' Dativ ist.




Demiurg said:


> Ich glaube, das Akkusativobjekt ("Respekt und Ehre") ist hier falsch


Ich denke, ''Respekt und Ehre'' sind in dem Satz Nominative.


--mit elroy gekreuzt--


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe im Duden nachgesehen.
Nach Duden ist die Form noch nicht veraltet. Wir Viele hier im Forum empfinden sie aber als veraltet.  (Edit: siehe #22)

lohnen

Bedeutung 2:


> eine gute Tat, ein gutes Verhalten [mit etwas Gutem] vergelten
> BEISPIEL
> 
> jemandem seine Hilfe lohnen


(ebenda)

Zum Thema gehört unmittelbar Bedeutung 1:


> in ideeller oder materieller Hinsicht von Nutzen sein
> Grammatik
> lohnen + sich


(ebenda)
Interessant ist für mich, dass es auch ohne "sich" funktioniert.



> BEISPIELE
> 
> der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt
> das Geschäft lohnte sich für ihn nicht
> 〈auch ohne „sich“:〉 lohnt das?
> die Mühe hat gelohnt


(ebenda)
Ich denke aber nicht, dass "Die schnelle Fahrt hat für ihn nicht gelohnt." (ohne "sich") idiomatisch ist.


Mako33 said:


> Die schnelle Fahrt hat ihm nicht gelohnt?


Das ist nach Duden also korrekt, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich würde es nicht ohne "sich" verwenden.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Es ist im Nominativ, oder?
> 
> _Wir sollten JClaudeK Respekt und Ehre lohnen._ (Akkusativ)
> _JClaudeK sollte Respekt und Ehre gelohnt werden._ (Nominativ -- wie in meinem Satz)



Der Nominativ drückt aber bei dieser Konstruktion die vorausgehende Handlung aus, die belohnt werden soll:

_JClaudeK sollte  sein weiser Ratschlag gelohnt werden._

Deshalb habe ich Nominativ ausgeschlossen und Akkusativ ist wie gesagt falsch.

Möglich wäre hier ein anderes Verb ("zollen"):

_JClaudeK sollte Respekt und Ehre gezollt werden._


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wir Viele hier im Forum empfinden sie aber als veraltet.


In #3 hatte ich geschrieben


JClaudeK said:


> eher gehoben


/ literarisch und dazu stehe ich.


Edit:
Beispiele für ⟨jmd*m*. etw. lohnen⟩: 


Die Schweiz _lohnt es ihm_ mit Gefängnis (fremder Kriegsdienst).
Und der berühmte Komponist, der die Verehrung seiner Mitarbeiter mitunter bis zu deren Selbstaufgabe auch ökonomisch nutzt, _lohnt es dem jungen Mann_: Durch Wagners Empfehlung wird Richter königlicher Musikdirektor in München. (Jahr: 2016)
Marie Curie hat zwei Nobelpreise erhalten, die Nachwelt _lohnt es ihr_ mit der Trivialisierung zur feministischen Superheldin. (Jahr: 2020)
Doch die Kopten halten sich eng an das Regime von Präsident al-Sisi, und dieser _lohnt es ihnen_ mit einer Reihe gesetzlicher Erleichterungen (Jahr: 2020)


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Die Schweiz _lohnt es ihm_ mit Gefängnis (fremder Kriegsdienst).
> Und der berühmte Komponist, der die Verehrung seiner Mitarbeiter mitunter bis zu deren Selbstaufgabe auch ökonomisch nutzt, _lohnt es dem jungen Mann_: Durch Wagners Empfehlung wird Richter königlicher Musikdirektor in München. (Jahr: 2016)
> Marie Curie hat zwei Nobelpreise erhalten, die Nachwelt _lohnt es ihr_ mit der Trivialisierung zur feministischen Superheldin. (Jahr: 2020)
> Doch die Kopten halten sich eng an das Regime von Präsident al-Sisi, und dieser _lohnt es ihnen_ mit einer Reihe gesetzlicher Erleichterungen (Jahr: 2020)


In diesem Zusammenhang sehe ich es auch nicht als veraltet an, sondern als gehobene Sprache.
Sehr gute Beispiele.


----------



## JClaudeK

Mako33 said:


> Die schnelle Fahrt hat ihm nicht gelohnt?
> 
> 
> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist nach Duden also korrekt
Click to expand...

Tut mir leid, aber ich konnte im Duden nichts entdecken, das_ "Die schnelle Fahrt hat *ihm* nicht gelohnt?"_ rechtfertigen/ bestätigen würde.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hätte es auch nicht so verwendet.

Laut Duden kann man "sich" weglassen, wenn ich die Regel richtig verstehe.
- Duden: "die Mühe hat gelohnt", Daraus folgt für mich also auch "der Aufwand hat gelohnt" - "Der Aufwand hat nicht gelohnt." - "Der Aufwand hat ihm nicht gelohnt."


Ich hätte gesagt:


> Die schnelle Fahrt hat *sich *ihm nicht gelohnt.


Allerdings nur in sehr gehobenem altertümelndem Stil. Dass man "sich" weglassen kann, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Normaler Stil: Die schnelle Fahrt hat *sich für ihn *nicht gelohnt.

(Ich wollte von oben auf den Beitrag von Claude verlinken, das geht aber nicht mehr.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> - Duden: "die Mühe hat gelohnt", Daraus folgt für mich also auch "der Aufwand hat gelohnt" - "Der Aufwand hat nicht gelohnt." - "Der Aufwand hat ihm nicht gelohnt."


Meiner Meinung nach:


"der Aufwand hat gelohnt" - "Der Aufwand hat nicht gelohnt."   - wenn auch selten/ gehoben.
Dagegen:

"Der Aufwand hat *ihm* nicht gelohnt." 



Hutschi said:


> Normaler Stil: Die schnelle Fahrt hat *sich für ihn *nicht gelohnt.


 (siehe #2 & #3)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe im Duden nachgesehen.
> Nach Duden ist die Form noch nicht veraltet.


So darfst du den Duden nicht interpretieren. Die Stichworte sind nicht so liebevoll gepflegt, dass die Abwesenheit einer Markierung eine hohe Aussagekraft hat. Nur umgekehrt sind als veraltet/obsolet markierte Stichworte wirklich durchdacht und gekennzeichnet worden.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Meiner Meinung nach:
> 
> 
> "der Aufwand hat gelohnt" - "Der Aufwand hat nicht gelohnt."  - wenn auch selten/ gehoben.
> Dagegen:
> 
> "Der Aufwand hat *ihm* nicht gelohnt."



Genau.  Oder eben Passiv:

_Der Aufwand wurde ihm (nicht) gelohnt._


----------

